# dsl 150.000 !!! kann das überhaupt sein?



## nigHtGoast (12. April 2009)

*dsl 150.000 !!! kann das überhaupt sein?*

hallo heute ist mir etwas seltsames bei meinem bruder passiert.
er ist bei 1und1. hatte sich vor 2 monaten ein dsl 16000 packet bestellt. da das aber bei ihm zu der zeit nicht möglich war, hat man ihm dsl 6000 gegeben. ich dachte, dass er noch lange auf seine 16000 er leitung warten kann, da mir das selbe gesagt wurde und ich schon seit 2 jahren warte...
auf jeden fall hat er neuchlich ein brief bekommen, in der steht, dass seine leitung "verbessert" wurde und er nun die maximale bandbreite hat.
ich wollte dann schauen, ob man ihm eine 9000er leitung etc. angedreht hat, da es ja bis ZU 16000 heißt. 
ich war auf wieistmeineip.de und habe mal den test gemacht und zack auf einmal war alles fertig! von dem 128kb bis zu 8000 alles ging auf einmal.
und da standen so wie ich am anfang dachte 15000. wobei bei nährem hinblicken, es über 150.000 waren! sein balken war fast 10! mal so  lang wie der vom 16000er.
dachte es wäre ein fehler und habe den test paar mal gemacht und es war immer wieder das gleiche ergebniss.
habe dann unter seinem fritzbox die dsl daten angeschaut und da stand auch etwas mit 155000! 
habe jetzt bei mir nachgeschaut und ich habe nur 4995 kbits die sekunde und 619 kbytes/s.
er hatte über 20000 kbytes. was runtergerechnet und mal 5000 kbits auf ungefähr auf 150.000 tausend kommt.
habe dann downloads gemacht z.B. bei e.a. da war auch ratz fatz die max. download rate erreicht.
meine frage kann das überhaupt sein?
selbst glassfasser haben doch keine 150000er leitungen


----------



## skicu (12. April 2009)

*AW: dsl 150.000 !!! kann das überhaupt sein?*

Probier mal das hier:
http://speedtest.net/

Ein paar verschiedene solche Tests im Netz mal ausprobieren.

Ansonsten hat er evtl VHDSL geschalten bekommen. Wobei man selbst da eher keine 150 MBit bekommt.


----------



## Kreon (16. April 2009)

*AW: dsl 150.000 !!! kann das überhaupt sein?*

und? was war los? Immer noch den Tiger im Tank?


----------



## Succer (16. April 2009)

*AW: dsl 150.000 !!! kann das überhaupt sein?*

Laut Kabel D. is sowas bei denen Technisch kein Problem, wird nur nicht geschaltet...
(Im Interview mir CHIP)


----------

